# Sums up my feelings



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.anncoulter.com/

I would guess a person has to be drunk and close to passing out to vote for McCain. On the other hand I would have to be insane to vote for Obama. This fall will be about the lowest America has gone for 200+ years. The only thing worse will be the liberals saying see I told you so when president McCain does stupid things. At least we will still exist, I hope. Does the movie dumb and dumber come to mind for anyone else?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Ann coulter???? Wow, how low have we sunk as a voting public? Whats next links to rev Wright and his opinions? Somebody please feed her!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

america is bottom fishing for a President....how sad. and especially when we need a strong, fiscal leader...we are screwed......


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

hunter9494 said:


> america is bottom fishing for a President....how sad. and especially when we need a strong, fiscal leader...we are screwed......


I say revote next year


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

"The irony is, the only people McCain can count on to vote for him are the very Republicans he despises -- at least those of us who can get drunk enough on Election Day to pull the lever for him. In fact, we should organize parties around the country where Republicans can get drunk so they can vote for McCain. We can pass out clothespins with his name as a reminder and slogan-festooned vomit bags. The East Coast parties can post the number of drinks necessary for the task to help the West Coast parties. For more information, go to getdrunkandvote4mccain.com."

Classic, but true. :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

tail chaser said:


> Ann coulter???? Wow, how low have we sunk as a voting public? Whats next links to rev Wright and his opinions? Somebody please feed her!


I 2nd that. I'm not sure why or how anyone still listens to her anymore.

Didnt it used to be that plaigerism totally ruined a writers career?

Even though I really wouldnt call her a writer. More just someone that has nothing better to do than blame democrats for ALL of our problems, and actually write entire books about it.

The sadder thing is, people buy these books in large quantities... uke:

Scary stuff.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Nothing scary about it at all and certainly nothing to be sad about. Her messages are pretty much right on target each and every time. Problem is her method of delivering the message that turns some off.

Really want to know how low the voting public has sunk? Just take a look at the garbage Obama is spoon feeding the gullible and how they are swallowing it all without even once tasting what is going down, because he makes it look so pretty to them on the plate. If they ever did really use their taste buds they would spit it back up in a heartbeat. That's how low some of the voting public has sunk.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I feel what you are trying to say and get an idea of your opininion of Obama but I have to ask what exactly is the garbage you talk of? Can you quote some specific garbage or is it more like the "sky is falling ".

TC


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Here's one.

"I was a little puzzled by the frenzy that I set off with what I thought was a pretty innocuous statement," he said on a flight from Montana to St. Louis. "I am absolutely committed to ending the war. I will call my joint chiefs of staff in and give them a new assignment and that is to end the war."


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

That's fair. Just a few off the top of my head are:

Pledged to finish building 100-year hurricane protection by 2011, which by the way is a goal the federal government has already set out for itself. Then, Obama said that he had the "goal of expanding that protection to defend against a Category 5 storm. Who's votes do you think he was seeking there?

He promised he will ensure that every displaced resident can return to a home in New Orleans. Displaced residents, excluding public-housing residents - already have the legal right to return to their homes. How will Obama go further than the expensive, complex Road Home program in helping residents return? He offered no actual solutions to the problem of residents struggling to return to New Orleans. Again, who's votes were he pandering to?

He has pledged never to raise taxes on anybody making less than $200,000 to $250,000 a year. That will make it impossible for the entitlement reform he has also promised to make.

He has also promised a score of middle-class tax breaks, health care reforms and energy policy Manhattan Projects. Something that would be impossible if the promise above were actually kept.

His campaign was started with a promise to get the troops out of Iraq within 16 months. Something he is now back peddling feverishly on now that the primaries are over.

Then least we not forget his promise to re-negotiate the NAFTA treaty only to find out one of his aids was in Canada telling them not to pay attention to that promise. . Sure he disavowed that and said he had nothing to do with it, but braves don't go on missions without the chiefs knowledge.

I could go on and on and on but the amount of space prohibits. Sure, McCain has most likely made some promises that may not be possible but at least what he has proposed is doable and possible with congressional help. I think Charles Krauthammer said it best with the attached article&#8230;



> There's no better path to success than getting people to buy a free commodity. Like the genius who figured out how to get people to pay for water: Bottle it (Aquafina was revealed to be nothing more than reprocessed tap water) and charge more than they pay for gasoline. Or consider how Google found a way to sell dictionary nouns - boat, shoe, clock - by charging advertisers zillions to be listed whenever the word is searched.
> 
> And now, in the most amazing trick of all, a silver-tongued freshman senator has found a way to sell hope. To get it, you need only give him your vote. Barack Obama is getting millions.
> 
> ...


The sky isn't falling yet. But it may not be very far in the future.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

tail chaser said:


> Ann coulter???? Wow, how low have we sunk as a voting public? Whats next links to rev Wright and his opinions? Somebody please feed her!


Tail chaser, tail chaser, tail chaser, are you so partisan that your offended enough to compare someone who rebuffs liberals with someone who condemns his nation. You think that is equal????? Come, now get a grip and lets be realistic.
I can understand your frustration with the looser your party has picked. I mean, he is a looser even if he wins the election. Your not alone though, you and I are in the same boat. Well nearly. I know liberals thought Dan Quayle was stupid, but now you have your mental midget on your hands. We have nearly as bad, but I think he will stand behind the constitution. I don't think he has pastors that condemn their nation, a wife that has never been proud of her nation until now, he doesn't think Lewis Farrakhan is some kind of hero, etc etc. etc. 
Yes, McDuffus isn't anything to brag about, but when you start to compile a negative list it isn't half as long as Obamas. I suppose you liberals are jealous because they can't make enough alcohol to make most people vote for Obama. I understand.  
I am independent. I admit the shortcomings of McCain, but I also see the many shortcomings, and the foolish and naive nature of Obama.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Good try Plainsy I said nothing about Obama or the Dems did I? I was simply questioning the source/author of your link. Someone you thought enough of to share on this website. I think she is one of the biggest right wing loosers I have ever seen. I think Wright is a looser also, my point is as a voting public how low have we come that we can't speak of our very own ideas and thoughts that we have to parrot what shmucks like Ann and the Rev say.

If you want to defend Ann Coulter by all means do its your right.

TC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

tail chaser said:


> Good try Plainsy I said nothing about Obama or the Dems did I? I was simply questioning the source/author of your link. Someone you thought enough of to share on this website. I think she is one of the biggest right wing loosers I have ever seen. I think Wright is a looser also, my point is as a voting public how low have we come that we can't speak of our very own ideas and thoughts that we have to parrot what shmucks like Ann and the Rev say.
> 
> If you want to defend Ann Coulter by all means do its your right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://getdrunkandvote4mccain.com/

whats really funny is the link actaully works


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And now, in the most amazing trick of all, a silver-tongued freshman senator has found a way to sell hope.


Oh, here we go again. Hope, for those who have not the will to do he gives a teaspoon of hope, and a gallon of bs.
For those of you with young children now is a good time to decide. Do you want to teach them to hope, and draw welfare, or will you give them chores around the house and teach them the value and reward of work? Also teach them there is no shame in any job, there is only shame in living off others (which is the definition of a parasite).


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thought this was good.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That was very good. Unfortunately liberals will not hear the message, because they lock their brain when someone they don't like speaks. It's unfortunate that everything, even logic, has to be politicized now days.

I would encourage everyone to listen and consider that message. If you must rebut, then do so, but only after actually listening and giving it some thought. This is more important than democrat vs. republican.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntingdude16 said:


> Even though I really wouldnt call her a writer. More just someone that has nothing better to do than blame democrats for ALL of our problems, and actually write entire books about it.


Shes just playing the democrats at their own game. They invented the "blame the other guy" game.


----------

